# Redfish hooks for bait



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I been using standard #2 eagle claw kahle hooks and have been missing a good many fish(light drag pulling runs).I fish on the bottom were there's lots of shells and that dulls em I know,but are the super sharp expensive ones worth it?


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

You might want to tighten your drag down a little more. I usually leave the drag as tight as I would want it while fighting a red. Just enough to pull drag if one takes off, but enough to be able to stop it


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Expensive hooks are not necessary but are usually worth the money. However, if you haven't been able to hook anything at all there may be other factors besides hook sharpness.

As mentioned above your drag may be too light to get a good hook set. Remember that redfish have strong jaws capable of crushing crabs! A good rule of thumb is to tighten the drag to approx. 1/3rd of the line's breaking strength. I'd recommend doing it the first few times with a hand scale until you learn what the correct setting feels like by hand.

Also, your hook setting timing and technique may need work as well. In some cases, fish will pick up a bait but not necessarily swallow the whole thing. In this case they are picking it up to run off somewhere they feel comfortable actually swallowing it. Reds usually engulf something whole so this is not normally an issue but something to consider.

Besides the timing, be sure to set the hook firmly when the line is tight. Don't rear back and high-stick like Bill Dance and other TV bass fishermen because you're only using the tip of your rod. You should reel tight and shouldn't need to lift the rod tip much past your shoulder height to get a good hook-set. This allows you to use the backbone of the rod.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> You might want to tighten your drag down a little more. I usually leave the drag as tight as I would want it while fighting a red. Just enough to pull drag if one takes off, but enough to be able to stop it


It was fairly tight,I just use 15lb line and don't fish for the big ones.They would bend the pole over pulling.Just sayin,it wasn't wayyy loose.I felt several of them and the hook just pulled right out,never bit in.I just have started catching a few reds so that might just be how it goes.I hardly ever miss the sting rays and catfish though.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yaksquatch said:


> Expensive hooks are not necessary but are usually worth the money. However, if you haven't been able to hook anything at all there may be other factors besides hook sharpness.
> 
> As mentioned above your drag may be too light to get a good hook set. Remember that redfish have strong jaws capable of crushing crabs! A good rule of thumb is to tighten the drag to approx. 1/3rd of the line's breaking strength. I'd recommend doing it the first few times with a hand scale until you learn what the correct setting feels like by hand.
> 
> ...


This helps^ I dont really have a technique yet,just get the pole out of the holder and pull.It feels like what you say,they have it all the way in their mouth and are swimming away cause I think I can feel if come out across bone sometimes.I dont miss always but enough to make me want to know why and what helps.Sounds like no magic hook exists though.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

scott44 said:


> This helps^ I dont really have a technique yet,just get the pole out of the holder and *pull*.


If you're using a circle hook, do not set the hook. Just reel tight and hold on.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have always use 4/0 to 6/0 circle hooks owner or gamakatsu brand and always had good experince with them. i dont think it realy matters where you hook your bait maybe but i hook near the tail or threw the nose of the bait. also half hitch has a sale on trokar hooks if you wanna go with a difrent brand 5 bucks a pack not that bad


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> If you're using a circle hook, do not set the hook. Just reel tight and hold on.


Kahle hooks,I never was a circle hook fan but would try em again if they have wire ones,dont wanna kill my shrimp but have about decided redfish dont care like trout do.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

noodlez94 said:


> I have always use 4/0 to 6/0 circle hooks owner or gamakatsu brand and always had good experince with them. i dont think it realy matters where you hook your bait maybe but i hook near the tail or threw the nose of the bait. also half hitch has a sale on trokar hooks if you wanna go with a difrent brand 5 bucks a pack not that bad


4/0 and 6/0 is huge ain't it?The fish I catch are low slots with some high's mixed in.I just been using #2 kahle like for trout.Maybe bigger is the ticket though.I like to be able to catch puppy drum,sheepies and trout too so don't need to get too big.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

If you use circle hooks you will not lose a redfish ever!!! 4/0 circle is the perfect size for reds even bulls but i would feel more comfortable with a 5/0 + for any red over 35" also you can still run a circle hook thru a shrimp without killing it. the smaller ones 4/0 and below are usually thin


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Kahle hooks,I never was a circle hook fan but would try em again if they have wire ones,dont wanna kill my shrimp but have about decided redfish dont care like trout do.


As for using any hooks on live shrimp YouTube has a few good ways of going about in hooking them to keep them alive


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Tcheeks38 said:


> If you use circle hooks you will not lose a redfish ever!!! 4/0 circle is the perfect size for reds even bulls but i would feel more comfortable with a 5/0 + for any red over 35" also you can still run a circle hook thru a shrimp without killing it. the smaller ones 4/0 and below are usually thin


I'm sold!..I looked at hook sizes on google and 4/0 ain't as big as I thought.Thinking back,the ones I have caught have been hooked in the side of the mouth.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

noodlez94 said:


> As for using any hooks on live shrimp YouTube has a few good ways of going about in hooking them to keep them alive


I cant do the "horn" thing without killing em but do well through the tail.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

My freinds call crazy sometimes but I have over 20 packs of difrent size hooks and styles for difrent fish like reds I use circle 4/0 and sheepies I use size 8 j hooks and pompano khale hooks etc. etc. I guess it what you really feel comfortable with and works for you really


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I've never used a circle hook while inshore fishing. When using live bait, we usually use an Owner #1 All Purpose live bait hooks with shrimp or small baitfish, maybe even a #2 with larger baitfish. They are super sharp and I like the shorter shank. Cookie has never had any problem getting a good hook set and landing her redfish and trout with these hooks.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I've never used a circle hook while inshore fishing. When using live bait, we usually use an Owner #1 Live Bait Hooks with shrimp or small baitfish, maybe even a #2 with larger baitfish. They are super sharp and I like the shorter shank.


I never did use a circle either,I thought they were for catch and release and I never do any of that if at all possible.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

noodlez94 said:


> My freinds call crazy sometimes but I have over 20 packs of difrent size hooks and styles for difrent fish like reds I use circle 4/0 and sheepies I use size 8 j hooks and pompano khale hooks etc. etc. I guess it what you really feel comfortable with and works for you really


I'm just the opposite,I want 3 kinds of hooks to cover most everything in mobile bay...lol


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Circle hooks work wonders :whistling:


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I've never used a circle hook while inshore fishing. When using live bait, we usually use an Owner #1 All Purpose live bait hooks with shrimp or small baitfish, maybe even a #2 with larger baitfish. They are super sharp and I like the shorter shank. Cookie has never had any problem getting a good hook set and landing her redfish and trout with these hooks.


Those look similar to a circle.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I personally match my hook to my bait. If I'm using live shrimp, I go with a #4 or even a #6...the shrimp won't be weighted down and can hover and swim like normal on a Carolina rig...if I'm using finger mullet or bull minnows maybe a 1/0 hook...if I'm using large cut bait or larger mullet I use a 7/0 circle hook..and it does matter very much how you hook it...with cut bait I have better luck leaving as much of the hook outside the bait so that it doesn't get impeded by the girth of the bait...this will definitely increase your bite to catch ratio...you can't know what kind of fish is going to hit any given bait so use hooks that go with the bait...I've caught several 30 pound reds on a #4 J hook...and I'll also catch the pin fish that steals your bait with bigger hooks....


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Those look similar to a circle.


Those are exactly the hooks i use for live shrimp. ..


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Circle hooks are where it's at


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I prefer offset J hooks. We have high hookup rates on redfish with Gammakatsu Octopus. Size should be matched more to the bait but with some consideration as to the fish's mouth. I like 1/0 for slot reds, but you'll catch plenty of puppy drum, sheephead, and trout too.

Forget about setting the hook, but count to seven when the fish starts to run without tightening the drag or reeling in. Yes, you'll hook some deeply, but very few will spit it out if you give them time before tightening up.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

All the above info is awesome. 
I would like to add 1 piece of advice.
Pin Fish
Small the size of a 50 cent piece or a little bigger.
Under a popping cork.
Good luck


----------

